
Amazon hot air balloon Prime Air patent describes stealthy delivery drones - shortlived
https://www.slashgear.com/amazon-hot-air-balloon-prime-air-patent-describes-stealthy-delivery-drones-02571926/
======
ChrisRR
I had to re-read that title 4 or 5 times before it made sense

